# Field or Water



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi fella's,

My guess is this subject has been brought a hundreds times before by just about every non-res imaginable, but I'm here to rehash what has been rehashed again.

In mid-october, my hunt'n buddies and I are stopping in the Medina area for duck hunting while on our way to Dickinson to do some pheasant hunting. Our goal is ducks, but we don't shy away from geese either. It's just that we done a decent job on the MN population and don't need anymore.

I guess my question is what do you prefer or recommend?

Thanks for your input guys

DD72


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Field all the way!! The birds will stay around alot longer if you hunt the fields versus hunting the water (roost).


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

Field, if the birds water is left alone you can most likely hunt the same birds for several days in the field. Therefore leaving an oppurtunity for someone else after you've gone home.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

I would say field and if for no other reason it beats the he!! out of putting on a pair of wet stinky wadders


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

Definately field hunting is the way to go!!!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

field :wink:


----------



## apeterson (Aug 3, 2005)

ok so if a person were to find water that birds are roosting on, but did not see where they were feeding the evening/morning before how would you guys figure that out... or do you just drive around early mornings to see where they go... and is that even possible being that it will be near dark when those ducks leave to feed...

Do most ducks go to a transition slew before the fields or does it all vary on conditions.... do they usually continue to feed all day or just mornings and then go to a transition slew again or back to their roost slew during the day time hours.

I am going to be in ND in a three weeks and in a new area this year and before I guess I have hunted with people the just took me to the places to go.... so this year I am on my own... Will all the talking I have done with people on this site I really want to stay away from the roost slews, and I really prefer field hunting to water and maybe this is easier than I think and I am just over thinking the whole thing... help please!!!!

Guess that is alot of questions for one post... Thanks!!!!


----------



## Killdeer (Sep 27, 2005)

Fields are great. Dry (for the most part). Don't need a dog. Don't need waders. More comfortable. Did I mention no waders?

But there's nothing like hunting over water...having teal buzz your head in the dark before shooting starts.

I'm convinced though that hunting OFF the roost (resting water) is more productive, better for the birds, and leaves more opportunity and less skitish birds for hunters after you. Plus you can mix it up with Geese. Can't beat that.

If you can find a larger body of water...scout the surrounding area (like a 2 mile radius) 
TALK to landowners/farmers...they will be your best resource for finding feeding birds. 
My group works over a 10 section area of farmland. We have good relationship with the landowner, and he generally gives us a few good tips as to where the birds are feeding, when they're there, and from what water they are coming from

Showing respect to the residents of North Dakota is a must. In return, they will show you repect as well. Maintaining a good relationship with a farmer/landowner/ or resident hunter will save you hours of driving and glassing fields.

happy hunting


----------



## Mary (Apr 4, 2005)

Early in the season (first 2 weeks) I have always struggled to find huntable consentrations of birds in the fields. Therefore, we have typically ended up hunting water (generally small slews). Has anyone else had this problem or am I just not looking hard enough.


----------



## ADN (Sep 27, 2005)

Whether resident or non-resident, showing respect to North Dakota LANDOWNERS is a must.

And when you do, they will be a tremendous resource. My hunting group met one farmer whose various fields we hunted over several weeks. He was always telling us where he was seeing birds. We would be out scouting and stop by to see how he was and to talk with him and he would say things like, "I've seen birds in 1/4 section a mile west and 2 miles north..."

This cut down on necessary scouting because we already knew we had one field birds were working. This individual was very keen on putting us on geese as he had been sustaining damage all summer from them.

As for actually finding birds that are feeding, they move alot when they are in a field and feel safe. You will see birds dropping in or wings flashing if you keep your eyes open. They don't just get up and fly, all at the same time, from a roost and drop into a field and sit there and not move.


----------



## USSapper (Sep 26, 2005)

I have witnessed a field that had ducks in it all day- and i mean all day every day for 3 weeks straight. it was just a very hard field to get to. Anyone who has hunted up in the Cotuea knows what i am talking about. I like both field and water. It gives your dog time to show his magic that you worked with him on all summer.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

apeterson said:


> ok so if a person were to find water that birds are roosting on, but did not see where they were feeding the evening/morning before how would you guys figure that out... or do you just drive around early mornings to see where they go... and is that even possible being that it will be near dark when those ducks leave to feed...


Scout, scout, scout, if you want to hunt in the morning do it in the evening. 
Following birds from the roost works but can be one really long goose chase.



apeterson said:


> Do most ducks go to a transition slew before the fields or does it all vary on conditions.... do they usually continue to feed all day or just mornings and then go to a transition slew again or back to their roost slew during the day time hours.


Every flock is different, it does vary on conditions. If the weather is mild, they will feed twice a day. Crappy weather, they will move all day long.

Stay away from the roosts, and let the dear Lord pour a pile of mallies from the heavens into your field spread. Nothin' like it!!


----------



## MN Duck Slayer (Sep 20, 2005)

In North Dakota I hunt fields all the way but in Minnesota we just don't have the large number of ducks that Dakota has and it is real hard to find large flocks of ducks landing in fields, at least in the early season. Thats coming from Southern Minnesota around Mankato. I think the farther you go towards the Dakotas, the better chance you have!


----------



## dgyer (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice James Brown Pic!


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

I have a dog and one of the most enjoyable things for me to see, is to watch her work. I like small , 40yd diameter, waters and about 18 to 32inches of water. The puddlers love these little dandies, especially if they are surrounded in a huge barley field  This is where I like tho hunt, a nice protected field pocket with water. Sometimes very hard to find. But if you know the people in the area, you might get lucky.

Best of luck!

:beer:


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

IMO There's nothing like a field hunt, nothing. The feeling of having the birds land a foot away from you and waiting for more before calling the shot....you can't put a price on that!

:beer:


----------



## Van Wey (Jul 15, 2005)

Thats weird Chris, I think that happened to us a few days ago 

Cant beat that feeling!!!


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Definitely field is first choice, but always need to go with the best opportunity the ducks provide.


----------



## Killdeer (Sep 27, 2005)

I think you guys got some of the rain we had move through here last week and early this week.

Did it leave any flooded fields?

Just curious, I'm seeing a good number of flooded fields right now in MN.

happy hunting


----------

